
Ask HN: How to deal with blatant copyright infringement? - ge96
Say you developed some website&#x2F;service and someone literally stripped your frontend&#x2F;UI code and just replaced logos&#x2F;theme colors.<p>Is that enforceable to protect or is this something like &quot;Just happens, build new features to stay on top of copying&quot;<p>Didn&#x27;t happen to me(yet), there was a job that I backed out of after it was clear this was the intent &quot;copy this site, replace their logo with my logo, change from red to blue, etc...&quot;
======
sharemywin
A “computer program” is a set of statements or instructions to be used
directly or indirectly in a computer in order to bring about a certain result.
Copyright protection extends to all the copyrightable expression embodied in
the computer program. Copyright protection is not available for ideas, program
logic, algorithms, systems, methods, concepts, or layouts.

[https://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ61.pdf](https://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ61.pdf)

~~~
sharemywin
the comments in your code are more copyright-able than most code.

~~~
davelnewton
Hey I said that two years ago. Prior art. See ya' in court, bud!

